# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Համատեղ պատմվածքներ > Արձակ. Chuk-ի, Ուլուանայի և տեսիլքի համատեղ պատմվածքը

## Վարպետ

Chuk-ը սկսում է, Ուլուանան շարունակում, տեսիլքը` ավարտում:

----------


## Chuk

- Համոն ցնդել է:
- Ինչի՞, ինչ է եղել:
- Դագաղ է առել:
- Ո՞նց թե դագաղ է առել:
- Հա, գնացել, իր չափով, բոյով, լենքով, խորությամբ դագաղ ա առել:
- Որ ի՞նչ:
- Ասում ա, տունը կպահենք, որ մեռնեմ երեխեքս ծախսի տակ չեն ընկնի:
- Բայց ինքն առողջ մարդ ա, հիմիկվանից ի՞նչ ա մտածում դրա մասին:
- Դե դա եմ ասում էլի, ցնդել է:

Գյուղի համարյա բոլոր տներում նման խոսակցություն էր գնում: Էս Համոն շատ հետաքրքիր մարդ էր: Գյուղը հին գյուղ էր, Համոն նոր էր: Քաղաքում էր ապրել, կրթված, ուսյալ մարդ էր, շատ խելացի: Ճակատի կնճիռներն անգամ տարբերվում էին գյուղացիների հողաթաթաթախ, արևախանձ կնճիռներից: Սրա կնճիռները մի տեսակ գիտնական կնճիռներ էին: Բայց երկրում վիճակը վատացել էր ու Համալսարանի պրոֆեսոր Համոն, ավելի ճիշտ համալսարանի պրոֆեսոր պարոն Աբրահամյանը քաղաքի իր տունը ծախել, եկել գյուղում տուն էր առել ու դարձել էր Համո կամ Համո պապիկ: Սպիտակահեր էր ու ակնոց էր կրում, որը երբեք աչքերից չէր հանում: Շատ-շատ քնելուց հաներ: Բայց ասում են, որ մեկ-մեկ քնելուց էր մոռանում հանել: Դժվար կյանք էր տեսել ու մեծ կյանքի փորձ ուներ: Հասկացել էր, որ ամեն ինչ պիտի նախօրոք հաշվարկես, նախատեսես, որ հանկարծ ու անակնկալի չգաս: Թե չէ կարող է ինչ-որ խնդրի առաջ կանգնես ու հանկարծ պարզվի, որ էդ պահին անհրաժեշտ միջոցները չունես խնդիրը լուծելու համար:

Ու Համոյի տանն ամեն ինչը զույգերով կամ եռյակներով էր: Դռան կողպեքները զույգ-զույգ էին. մեկը դռան վրա էր, մեկն էլ նկուղում պահված, որ եթե հանկարծ դռան կողպեքը փչանա, դրանով փոխի: Նույնը ծորակը, նույնը վարդակները ու մնացած ամեն-ամեն ինչը: «Բա ո՞ր հոսանքի վարդակը փչանա ու փող չունենամ, կամ էլ այդ տեսակի վարդակ չծախեն այդ ժամանակ», - բացատրում էր համագյուղացիներին Համոն ու երբ հարևաններից մեկը գալիս, ասում էր «Համո ջան, էս մեր ջրի ծորակը փչացել է, գիտեմ ունես պահուստային, չե՞ս տա, հետո քեզ կտամ, ուղղակի հիմա փող չունեմ առնելու», Համոն լսում էր, հետո էլ ասում էր. «Էսօր չէ, վաղը», հետո գաղտնի վեր էր կենում, գնում էր քաղաք, հոգեպահուստ փողով մի հատ ջրի ծորակ էր առնում, բերում հարևանին էր տալիս, բայց իր ունեցածին ձեռք չէր տալիս:

Համոն գյուղ էր եկել կնոջ ու հարսներից մեկի՝ կրտսեր տղայի կնոջ հետ: Միջնեկ ու ավագ տղեն քաղաքում էին ապրում իրենց ընտանիքներով, իսկ ամառները թոռներին ուղարկում էին գյուղ՝ պապի ու տատի մոտ: Կրտսեր տղեն էլ կնոջը թողել էր արդեն ծեր ծնողների հույսին ու արտասահմանում բախտ էր որոնում, մեկ-մեկ էլ տուն փող էր ուղարկում:

Երբ որ Համոն նոր էր գյուղ եկել, գյուղացիները քմծիծաղով ասում  էին, որ այդ պրոֆեսորը չի կարողանալու հող մշակել: Բայց շուտով պարզվեց, որ ամեն ինչ նախատեսող ու կանխատեսող պապին լավ էլ մշակում է հողը, ինչ-որ գրքային, գիտական մեթոդներով ու լավ էլ արդյունքի է հասնում: Այնքան լավ, որ գյուղացիները արդեն գալիս ու Համոյից խորհուրդներ էին հարցնում:

Շուտով գյուղացիները սովորեցին հարգել Համոյին, ու սովորեցին նրա ամեն ինչը նախօրոք մտածելու, կանխատեսելու ապրելակերպին, նույնիսկ մի քանիսը սկսեցին նույն կերպ վարվել, օրինակ վերցնել: Բայց երբ որ Համոն գնաց ու ինքն իր համար դագաղ առավ, այդ մի հարվածին գյուղացիները չդիմացան ու շատ կարճ ժամանակում գյուղով մեկ տարածվեց շշուկը, որ Համոն գժվել է:

----------

Harcaser (20.01.2010), Mr. Annoying (09.08.2017)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Շուտ եմ ասել՝ խփել չկա։  :Scare:   :Blush: 

Համոյի կինը բավական սնահավատ էր։ Դագաղն ուսած ամուսնուն տեսնելուն պես քիչ մնաց կաթված ստանար, ապա մի վայնասուն դրեց, թե՝ չէ որ չէ, էդ դագաղը չպիտի տուն մտնի. վատ նշան է... Համոն էլ փորձում էր կնոջը համոզել, բացատրել, որ իրենք, վերջիվերջո, կիրթ, գիտակից մարդիկ են, ու նման դեպքերում հարկավոր է հարցին գործնականորեն մոտենալ, ոչ թե սնահավատությանը կուլ գնալով՝ հրաժարվել խելամիտ նախաձեռնություններից։

Ի վերջո, փոխհամաձայնության արդյունքում որոշվեց դագաղը պահել նկուղում... Համոն հատուկ խնամքով փաթեթավորեց այն ու տեղավորեց նկուղի աննկատ մի անկյունում, որպեսզի հնարավորինս քիչ ընկնի կնոջ աչքով ու անտեղի սնահավատության նոպաների պատճառ չդառնա։

Այդ տարի գյուղում բերքն աննախադեպ առատ եղավ։ Նույնիսկ կիսակատակով շշուկներ էին պտտվում, որ, իբր, Համոյի բերած դագաղը գյուղի թալիսմանն է դարձել. լավ էլ խերով եղավ, փաստորեն։ Համոյի կինն էլ տեղը–տեղին, ինչպես վայել է յուրաքանչյուր իրեն հարգող տնտեսուհու, մրգերի ու բանջարեղենի առավելագույն քանակությամբ պահածոներ պատրաստեց. տեսակ–տեսակ մուրաբաներ, ջեմեր կոմպոտներ, թթու ու էլ ինչ ասես։ Բա հո չէ՞ր թողնի փչանային։ Տղաները, ցավոք, քաղաքից այնքան հաճախ չէին գալիս, որ բերքից տանեին, ինքն ու ամուսինն էլ հո այդքանը մենակ չէի՞ն կարող ուտել։ Հարևաններն էլ իրենց պես այգիներ ունեին ու իրենց բերքի հույսին չէին։ Այնպես որ մնում էր միայն պահածոյի վերածել այգու բարիքները։ Համոն էլ կողքից նայում ու գոհունակությամբ ժպտում էր. «Կնիկ ունեմ՝ աշխարհը չունի»,– մտածում էր ինքն իրեն,– ի՜նչ պահածոներ է պատրաստում. այնքան ջեմ ու թթու ունենք արդեն, որ պետք եղած դեպքում կարող ենք ամբողջ ձմեռ, գարունն էլ հետը, միայն դրանցով գոյատևել»։ Դե, բնական է, որ պահածոների հույսին չէին լինելու, փառք Աստծո, բայց ապահովության գիտակցումը միշտ էլ հաճելի է։

Համոյի կինը նկուղում պահածոներն էր դասավորում, երբ նկատեց, որ այլևս տեղ չունի դրանք դնելու։ Նկուղի բոլոր պահարաններն իրենց տարողունակության առավելագույն չափով լցված էին արդեն։ Հատակին էլ շարել չէր սիրում. մաքրասեր կին էր։ Լավ, բա ի՞նչ աներ։ Մեկ էլ չգիտես որտեղից հիշեց դագաղի մասին... Սկզբում մի տեսակ վախվորած նայեց փաթեթավորված, անկյունում դրած դագաղին, մի պահ ցնցվեց, բայց փորձեց հետևել ամուսնու գործնական խրատներին ու վանել սնահավատ մտքերը։ Վերջապես ինքն իրեն հաղթահարելով՝ մոտեցավ դագաղին. «Դե հիմա որ անիմաստ էստեղ վեր գցած է, ի՞նչ, շատ էլ որ անունը դագաղ է, հարմար էլ դարակ կստացվի սրանից, գոնե մի բանի պետք կգա, մինչև... Էհ...»։ 

Հանեց փաթեթավորումից, հորիզոնական դիրքով դեց հատակին ու պահածոները շարեց մեջը։ Էնպես էլ հարմար տեղավորվեցին, որ չիմացողը կկարծեր, թե հատուկ այդ նպատակի համար էր նախատեսված։

----------

Mr. Annoying (09.08.2017)

----------


## տեսիլք

Որոշ ժամանակ անց Համոյի կինը բոլորովին մոռացավ դագաղում տեղադրված պահածոների մասին...

Հաջորդ տարի Համոյենց գյուղի գլխին մեծ դժբախտություն եկավ։ Դեռ գարունը
չէր հասցրել մի կարգին թափ տալ ձմեռվա հետքերը, երբ մի անսպասելի օր
ագահորեն կարկուտ սկսեց տեղալ։ Մինչ այդ բողբոջած ծառերը ցրտահարվեցին,
իսկ նրանք, որոնք դեռ չէին հասցրել բողբոջել, խրտնեցին ու էդպես էլ մերկ
մնացին։ Կարծես այս ամենը քիչ էր, այդ գարուն ընդանրապես անձրև չեկավ։
Գյուղացիներից շատերը սկսեցին անիծել իրենց բախտը, հարցաքննել Աստծուն.
բացատրություններ պահանջել, բանակցություններ վարել, Համոյի դագաղին
մեղադրել, իսկ ոմանք էլ այս աղետը վերագրեցին որպես իրենց նախկին ու
ապագա մեղքերի պատիժ և մի-մի ոչխարով կամ հավով, (կախված մեղքերի
ուժգնությունից կամ հնարավորությունից) շտապեցին գյուղի վանքը՝ Աստծուն կաշառելու։
Միայն Համոն էր, որ հանգիստ ու իրեն հատուկ համբերատարությամբ դիմավորեց
այս աղետը առանց փնթփնթոցի ու բողոքների։ «Մարդկային ուժը անզոր է
բնության քմահաճույքների դիմաց»,– մտածում էր նա ու լուռ համակերպվում էր
իրականության հետ։

Շուտով գյուղացիները սպառեցին անցյալ տարիներից մնացած պաշարները. կերան
իրենց հոգապահուստ պահածոները, մորթեցին իրենց ունեցած ու չունեցած
անասուններին, անցան նույնիսկ սերմնացուներին և սովի մասին շշուկները
սկսեցին չարագուշակորեն թափառել գյուղամիջում։ Նրանք, որոնք ճարպիկ էին
կամ քաղաքում ապրող հարազատներ ունեին, գնացին քաղաք, իսկ մնացած
անճարները կամ լավատեսները մնացին՝ հուսալով, որ վերջիվերջո Աստված նրանց
կժպտա ու բարենպաստ եղանակներ կպարգևի։ Բայց Աստված թերևս քնած էր
մնացել, կամ էլ որոշել էր գյուղացիներին վերջնականորեն պատժել, ու էդպես
էլ երկնքում անձրևաբեր ամպեր չհայտնվեցին։ Ճարները կտրած՝ գյուղացիները,
իրենց վերջին միջոցները ի մի բերելով, չգիտես որտեղից մի բեռնատար
ավտոմեքենա գտան և գնացին իրենց բախտը ուրիշ հեռավոր գյուղերում
փնտրելու։ Գյուղը զրկվեց իր բոլոր բնակիչներից բացի Համոյից։ Վերջինս,
մերժելով իր կնոջ թախանձանքները, էդպես էլ չգնաց որդիների մոտ և տխուր
հայացքով ճանապարհեց կնոջն ու հարսին քաղաք.- «Ես եկել եմ կյանքիս վերջին
տարիները գյուղում անցկացնելու, ու չեմ պատրաստվում այս դժվար պահերին
վազել հետ քաղաք, իսկ հարկ եղած դեպքում ուզում եմ վերջին շունչս էլ
էստեղ փչել։»

Եվ այսպես Համոն մնաց մեն-մենակ։ Որոշ ժամանակ նա դեռ շարունակեց
գոյատևել կնոջ պատրաստած պահածոներով, բայց շուտով դրանք էլ վերջացան և
Համոն հասկացավ, որ բանականությանը հրաժեշտ տալու պահը եկել է։ Նա
որոշեց արժանավայել դիմավորել իր մահը և հավաքելով բոլոր ուժերը՝ հագավ
պրոֆեսոր ժամանակվանից մնացած կոստյումը, մի կերպ իրեն նկուղ գցեց ու
հանկարծ աչքով ընկավ գետնին դրված փոշոտված դագաղը։ Մի պահ զարմացավ, որ
այն փաթեթավորված չէր ու նաև հորիզոնական դիրքով էր գետնին դրված, բայց
քիչ անց զարմանքը չքացավ, երբ մտածեց, որ հավանաբար տնեցիները գնալուց
առաջ  էին այս պատրաստությունը տեսել, որ... Ինչևէ, Համոն թախծոտ ժպիտով
մոտեցավ դագաղին, բացեց այն, որ հորիզոնական դիրք գրավի, այն էլ աչքերի
առաջ մի անհավատալի տեսարան բացվեց։ Սկզբում չհավատաց աչքերին, կարծեց,
որ արդեն զգայախաբություն է մոտը սկսվում, բայց երբ փակ աչքերով սկսեց
շոշափել դագաղի պարունակությունը, հասկացավ, որ չէր սխալվել։

-Հիշում ե՞ք Համոյի դագաղի պատմությունը։
-Ոնց չենք հիշում, էդ էն տարի չէ՞ր, որ սաղ տարի մի կաթ անձրև չեկավ ու
սաղ գեղը ամայացավ ու դատարկվեց։
-Հա, հա։ Ո՞ւմ մտքով կանցներ, որ դագաղը մարդու կյանք ա փրկելու։ Հետո էլ
գեղում Համոյին անուն էին կպցնում, ասում էին ցնդել է։
-Բա հիշում ե՞ք գյուղացիների զարմանքը, երբ հաջորդ գարուն եկան ու
Համոյին կենդանի գտան։
-Ոնց չէ։ Սկզբից նույնիսկ շշուկներ էին տարածվել, թե Համո պապին սաղ
մնալու նոր գյուտ էր հայտնաբերել իրա գրքերից։ Բայց դե ոչ մեկիս մտքով չէր
անցնի իրողությունը գուշակել։
-Աստված հոգին լուսավորի, նա շատ ուրիշ մարդ էր։ Մենակ ափսոս, որ վերջերս
էդ դագաղը իրա նախատեսված նպատակին ծառայեց։ Բայց դե բոլորս էլ
մահկանացուներ ենք, ուշ թե շուտ մեր հերթն էլ ա գալու, մենակ թե մեր
դագաղների հոգսը թող մեր զավակները քաշեն,- ասում էին գյուղացիները ու մի
կուշտ ծիծաղում։

----------

Mr. Annoying (09.08.2017)

----------


## Վարպետ

Փորձարկման առաջին փուլն ավարտված է: Թեման այլևս բաց է քննարկումների համար:  :Smile:  Խնդրում եմ` հնարավորինս ակտիվ :Smile:  Ու անխնա!  :Jpit:

----------


## Grieg

հավանեցի լավներ  :Ok:  ճիշտ ա 3 րդ մասի ֆորմատը միքիչ ուրիշ էր ու միքիչ շփոթեցրեց "բեռնատար" բառը քանի որ ես ուրիշ ժամանակ եի պակերացնում, բայց ընդհանուր ինչ որ քաղծրություն կար պատմվածքի մեջ  :Smile:

----------


## comet

Հրաշալի եռյակ է կազմվել: :Ok:  Ասեմ, որ լարված կարդացի մինչև վերջ: Ուղղակի իմ համար խորթ էր, թե մեկը մյուսի մտահաղացումն ինչպես էր շարունակելու, բայց դե, հալալ է :Wink:  ապրեք: Ինձ մի բան էլ է հետաքրքիր, թե Չուկը ոնց էր պատկերացնում ավարտը :Think: , համաձայն է այս ավարտին?

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկը ոնց էր պատկերացնում ավարտը, համաձայն է այս ավարտին?


Ես դիտավորյալ ավարտը չեմ պատկերացրել իմ մտքում  :Blush: 

Իսկ շարունակությունները հավանեցի, կեցցեն Ուլուանան ու Տեսիլքը և շնորհակալություն  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Կարդացի, ընդհանուր առմամբ հետաքրքիր էր :Hands Up: 
Չուկը մտցրեց դագաղի գաղափարը, Ուլուանան պահածոների, դե  տեսիլքն էլ երկուսի համադրությամբ ավարտեց Համո պապիի կյանքը :LOL: 
Ուղղակի մի քիչ շատ ձգձգվողա ստացվել,անընդհատ նույն պատկերի վրա շատա կանգնած մնում, կարելի էր ավելի ճոխացնել պատմությունը :Tongue: 
Շնորհավորանքներս :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

լավն էր  :Smile:  դուրս եկավ  :Smile:  Աստված Համո պապիկի հոգին լուսավորի  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Մի փոքր թեմայից շեղվելու եմ ու հրապարակային հարց ուղղեմ Տեսիլքին  :Blush: 

Տեսիլք, իսկ  ինչու՞ քո ուրիշ ստեղծագործություններ չենք կարդում  :Smile: 

Հիմա հստակեցնեմ. սա իրականում թեմայից դուրս գրառում չէր, այլ հստակ գնահատական Տեսիլքի գրածին: Խնդիրն այն է, որ բոլորն էլ քիչ թե շատ ծանոթ են իմ ու Ուլուանայի գրական «ընդունակություններին», ունեն դրական կամ բացասական կարծիք, որոշակի սպասելիքներ: Իսկ Տեսիլքը բոլորիս համար էլ, կարծում եմ, հայտնություն է, բայց իր գրածը, կարծում եմ, վառ վկայություն է այն բանի, որ ինքն ունի գրական տաղանդ ու նաև վստահ եմ, որ ունի ստեղծագործություններ: Անձամբ ես շատ կուզեի դրանք կարդալ  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Վերջապես ես էլ կարծիքս հայտնեմ։  :Smile:  
Տեսիլքի գրած շարունակությունը բավական հետաքրքիր էր, ինձ էլ դուր եկավ, թեև մի քիչ հեքիաթոտ էր։  :Jpit:  Համենայնդեպս, հետաքրքրությամբ էր կարդացվում։  
Ես էլ կուզենայի տեսիլքի ստեղծագործություններից կարդալ։  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

Հիանալի սկիզբ, միջնամաս ու ավարտ:
Ապրեք բոլորտ էլ  :Blush: : 
…
Մի տեսակ վրացական էն բարի ու ազնիվ ֆիլմերի հոտ զգացի … շաաատ համով հոտ էր  :Smile: 

Էլի շնորհակալություն երեքիցտ էլ

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Չհավանել ասել չեմ ուզում… Կարդացի Արտակի գրածը, մի քիչ ուլուանայի մաքուր մտքերից  :Smile:  (ապրես Ուլուանա, հրաշք ես)։ Սակայն մեկ նշում պետք է անեմ. Իմ կարծիքով այս կարգի համով հոտով նորավեպ գրելուց պետք է արձանագրել այնպիսի դրվագներ, որոնք իրական են, այլ ոչ թե Լուսնից իջաց, կամ էլ դեռ եթերում… Օրինակ, եթե պրոֆեսոր պարոն Աբրահամիանը ունեցել է տուն քաղաքում, ապա այդ տան արժեքով նա պետք է որ չապրեր չքավորի պես, ինչ–որ մի գյուղում, կամ վլվլար իր ունեցավածքի վրա՝ կանխավ գնելով ամեն իրերից երկու օրինակ, որ իր ունեցած դրամը ինֆլացիայի պատճառով չարժեքազրկվեր… Եւ եթե այդ նորավեպը տեղի էր ունենում Հայաստանում, ապա անհնար է, որ մեռելը մնա անթաղ. դա ուղղակի հայությունից հեռու է։ Այդ պրոֆեսորն ինձ մեկ պահ հիշեցրեց Լեվ Տրոցկուն…  :LOL:  Մի տեսակ հայ մարդու պատմություն չի։ Ինձ ճիշտ հասկացեք։ Չնայած գիտեմ, հիմա կասեք որ սա նոր ձեւ է… Սայնս Ֆիքչն կամ էլ Տրանս Ֆիքշն…  Բան չունեմ ասելու։ Ուղղակի ասացի այն, ինչ զգացի ձեր գրառումը կարդալուց։

----------


## տեսիլք

> Մի փոքր թեմայից շեղվելու եմ ու հրապարակային հարց ուղղեմ Տեսիլքին 
> 
> Տեսիլք, իսկ  ինչու՞ քո ուրիշ ստեղծագործություններ չենք կարդում 
> 
> Հիմա հստակեցնեմ. սա իրականում թեմայից դուրս գրառում չէր, այլ հստակ գնահատական Տեսիլքի գրածին: Խնդիրն այն է, որ բոլորն էլ քիչ թե շատ ծանոթ են իմ ու Ուլուանայի գրական «ընդունակություններին», ունեն դրական կամ բացասական կարծիք, որոշակի սպասելիքներ: Իսկ Տեսիլքը բոլորիս համար էլ, կարծում եմ, հայտնություն է, բայց իր գրածը, կարծում եմ, վառ վկայություն է այն բանի, որ ինքն ունի գրական տաղանդ ու նաև վստահ եմ, որ ունի ստեղծագործություններ: Անձամբ ես շատ կուզեի դրանք կարդալ


Հարգելի Չուկ, Վարպետն ասեց անխնա, բայց ոչ այդքան :Wink:  Երկու փորձված ադմինների հետ համատեղ պատմվածք գրելուց մտածեցի խայտառակ չլինենք ու մուսաներիս հապշտապ օգնության կանչեցի, թե չէ ի՞նչ գրական տաղանդի մասին կարող է խոսք լինել :Blush:

----------


## Chuk

> Չհավանել ասել չեմ ուզում… Կարդացի Արտակի գրածը, մի քիչ ուլուանայի մաքուր մտքերից  (ապրես Ուլուանա, հրաշք ես)։ Սակայն մեկ նշում պետք է անեմ. Իմ կարծիքով այս կարգի համով հոտով նորավեպ գրելուց պետք է արձանագրել այնպիսի դրվագներ, որոնք իրական են, այլ ոչ թե Լուսնից իջաց, կամ էլ դեռ եթերում… Օրինակ, եթե պրոֆեսոր պարոն Աբրահամիանը ունեցել է տուն քաղաքում, ապա այդ տան արժեքով նա պետք է որ չապրեր չքավորի պես, ինչ–որ մի գյուղում, կամ վլվլար իր ունեցավածքի վրա՝ կանխավ գնելով ամեն իրերից երկու օրինակ, որ իր ունեցած դրամը ինֆլացիայի պատճառով չարժեքազրկվեր… Եւ եթե այդ նորավեպը տեղի էր ունենում Հայաստանում, ապա անհնար է, որ մեռելը մնա անթաղ. դա ուղղակի հայությունից հեռու է։ Այդ պրոֆեսորն ինձ մեկ պահ հիշեցրեց Լեվ Տրոցկուն…  Մի տեսակ հայ մարդու պատմություն չի։ Ինձ ճիշտ հասկացեք։ Չնայած գիտեմ, հիմա կասեք որ սա նոր ձեւ է… Սայնս Ֆիքչն կամ էլ Տրանս Ֆիքշն…  Բան չունեմ ասելու։ Ուղղակի ասացի այն, ինչ զգացի ձեր գրառումը կարդալուց։


Չեմ ուզում համեմատվել, որովհետև ընդհանրապես համեմատելի չի, բայց ենթադրենք Մարկեսի «Հարյուր տարվա մենության» մեջ եղածն էլ, ընդ որում ամբողջությամբ, բանականության մեջ չի տեղավորվում: Եվ եթե բանականությանը հետևենք և  հիմք ընդունենք միայն իրապես տեղի ունեցողը, ապա Փոքր Մհերը պիտի չկարողանար ժայռի մեջ մտնել ու այսքան երկար սպասեր իր ազատագրմանը: Այդ ճանապարհով գրականությունը մի անգամ արդեն գնացել է. այդ ճանապարհը կոչվում էր սոց-ռեալիզմ: Դրա շնորհիվ էլ Նաիրի Զարյանը գրեց իր «Հացավանը»: Ենթադրում եմ, որ վեպի վերնագիրը քեզ ոչինչ չասեց, բայց մեր ավագ սերունդը հրաշալի գիտի, որովհետև նրանց պարտադրում էին կարդալ միայն այդպիսի գործեր և ճաշակը ձևավորվում էր դրա շուրջ: Եվ հենց դա էր պատճառը, որ Շուկշինը դարձավ ռուս նոր գրականության առաջնորդը, որովհետև նրա գործերում կար և՛ իրականը՝ ռեալիզմը, և՛ երևակայությունը, և՛ խտացված նյութը, և՛ իրականում այնքան էլ սոցիալիստական չէր: Գրականությունն ու լրագրությունն իրարից տարբերվում են: Լրագրողը հիմնվում է փաստերի, իրական կերպարների վրա, իսկ գրականության հիմնաքարը երևակայությունն է:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Հարգելի Չուկ, Վարպետն ասեց անխնա, բայց ոչ այդքան Երկու փորձված ադմինների հետ համատեղ պատմվածք գրելուց մտածեցի խայտառակ չլինենք ու մուսաներիս հապշտապ օգնության կանչեցի, թե չէ ի՞նչ գրական տաղանդի մասին կարող է խոսք լինել


Իսկ ես այնուամենայնիվ վստահ եմ, որ ունես ստեղծագործություններ ու շատ կուզեի դրանք կարդալ  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

Ես էլ կարդացի։  :Smile: 
Շատ–շատ հավանեցի պատմվածքը, նույնիսկ էնքան եմ ոգևորվել, որ հիմա իմ համատեղ պատվածքի բաժինն էլ կգրեմ, թեև մինչ այդ հավես չունեի։ 
Ապրեք երեքդ էլ։  :Smile: 
Չուկի տված սկիզբը շատ հետաքրքիր էր, անկանխատեսելի շրդադարձների մեծ պոտենցիալով. իսկը համատեղ պատմվածքի համար։ Ուլուի բաժինն ամենաշատը հավանեցի. պահածոների գաղափարը ընտիր էր, շարադրանք էլ անթերի։ Տեսիլքի շարունակությունը նույնպես լավն էր, հատկապես հետաքրքիր էր դագաղի՝ կյանք փրկելու գաղափարը։ Միայն թե իմ կարծիքով Համոյի մահվան մասին գրելը չէր սազում ամբողջ պատմվածքին։ Գուցե իմաստը այն էր, որ ի վերջո դագաղը իր նպատակին ծառայեր՝ ցույց տալով, որ փրկությունն ու հրաշքը լավ բան են, բայց միևնույն է Համոն իր դագաղի բաժինն էր դառնալու, որովհետև այդ է աշխարհիս օրենքը։ Հասկանում եմ, բայց միևնույն է էդ վերջին պարբերությունը կհանեի։ 
Հաճույքով կկարդայի տեսիլքի այլ գործեր։  :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

Ես ուզում եմ հատուկ շնորհակալություն հայտնել Չուկին, ՈՒլուանային և տեսիլքին հատկապես այն բանի համար, որ շարժեցին ivy-ի և իմ բարի նախանձը, քանզի երկուսս էլ ունեին պարտավորություն մեր մասով` այլ եռյակներում, ու անկատար էինք թողել :Wink:  Ես էլ իմ հերթին գնում եմ իմ բաժին` մտորելու :Smile:  Բարի ժամանց: Եռյակ կազմել ցանկացողներին սպասում եմ գրանցամատյանում :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Ես մի փոքր ավելի քննադատաբար կմոտենամ: Չուկը իր մասը լավ է ձեւակերպել, միայն որոշ բացեր կան. նախ Համոն այդքան կանխատեսող լինելով դագաղ առնելու  փոխարեն կարող էր փողը պահել եւ այդքան խոսակցությունների պատճառ չդառնալ: Հետո էլ Չուկը շատ իր գրած սկզբով շատ բարդ խնդիր է Ուլուանային ու Տեսիլքին առաջադրել: Դե Ուլուանան էլ մի պահ երեւի մտածել է, թե նկուղում դագաղը ինչպես կարելի ա օգտագործել ու որոշել է դրա մեջ պահածո պահել: Ասեմ, որ Ուլուանայի առաջադրած շարունակությունը հետաքրքիր էր, միայն թե պետք է փաստել, որ ամբողջ  պատասխանատվությունը այդպիսով ընկավ տեսիլքի վրա: Անկեղծ ասած, Տեսիլքի մասը ինձ այնքան էլ դուր չեկավ, ընդհանրապես համոզիչ չէր, մանավանդ էն պահը, որ Համոն գնացել էր, որ դագաղը բացի ու պառկի մեջը: Սակայն իմ կարծիքով Տեսիլքը արել էր մաքսիմում ինչ կարող էր, ուղղակի Չուկը եւ Ուլուանան բարդ խնդիր էին նրան առաջադրել:
  Էս էլ իմ կարծիքը:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Ես մի փոքր ավելի քննադատաբար կմոտենամ: Չուկը իր մասը լավ է ձեւակերպել, միայն որոշ բացեր կան. նախ Համոն այդքան կանխատեսող լինելով դագաղ առնելու  փոխարեն կարող էր փողը պահել եւ այդքան խոսակցությունների պատճառ չդառնալ: Հետո էլ Չուկը շատ իր գրած սկզբով շատ բարդ խնդիր է Ուլուանային ու Տեսիլքին առաջադրել: Դե Ուլուանան էլ մի պահ երեւի մտածել է, թե նկուղում դագաղը ինչպես կարելի ա օգտագործել ու որոշել է դրա մեջ պահածո պահել: Ասեմ, որ Ուլուանայի առաջադրած շարունակությունը հետաքրքիր էր, միայն թե պետք է փաստել, որ ամբողջ  պատասխանատվությունը այդպիսով ընկավ տեսիլքի վրա: Անկեղծ ասած, Տեսիլքի մասը ինձ այնքան էլ դուր չեկավ, ընդհանրապես համոզիչ չէր, մանավանդ էն պահը, որ Համոն գնացել էր, որ դագաղը բացի ու պառկի մեջը: Սակայն իմ կարծիքով Տեսիլքը արել էր մաքսիմում ինչ կարող էր, ուղղակի Չուկը եւ Ուլուանան բարդ խնդիր էին նրան առաջադրել:
>   Էս էլ իմ կարծիքը:


Համաձայն եմ: Բարդ էր առաջադրված խնդիրը: Բայց հնարավորինս հաջողվել է: Հավես էր: Լավ էլ իրական էր: Աչքիս առաջ նման դեպքեր կան: Ոմանց բնորոշ ենթատեքստ ունի: Ինձ հետաքրքիր էր: Շնորհավորում եմ:  :Smile:

----------


## Harcaser

Ես միայն առաջին մասը հավանեցի, իսկ մնացած մասերում Չուկի առաջադրված խնդրի ամբողջական լուծումը չնշմարեցի: Չուկի շարադրանքը իր իսկ բլոգի ոճը չուներ. նույնիսկ շատ էր տարբերվում, իմ կարծիքով. մի քիչ կանացի ձեռագիր էր:
Ներեցե՜ք անկեղծությանս համար:

----------


## Chuk

> Ես միայն առաջին մասը հավանեցի, իսկ մնացած մասերում Չուկի առաջադրված խնդրի ամբողջական լուծումը չնշմարեցի: Չուկի շարադրանքը իր իսկ բլոգի ոճը չուներ. նույնիսկ շատ էր տարբերվում, իմ կարծիքով. մի քիչ կանացի ձեռագիր էր:
> Ներեցե՜ք անկեղծությանս համար:


Ներելը կներենք, պարզապես նշեմ, որ ես «բլոգի ոճ» չունեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## ուզուզ

դուրս շատ եկավ :Hands Up:  աստիճանաբար դագաղը իր "թախծալի" կերպարից վերածվեց գույնզգույն պահածոներով սնդուկի :Clapping:

----------

